# ***** WANTED *****.    *****WANTED *****. 24" Schwinn Seat for Phantom 24inch



## vicario123 (Jan 23, 2015)

Looking to purchase a Seat for a 24" project Phantom....thank you Cabian's


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Jan 23, 2015)

vicario123 said:


> Looking to purchase a Seat for a 24" project Phantom....thank you Cabian's




I'm going to go pick up some seat leather this weekend.  The guy had a nice juvi seat.  I'll see if it's still available and take photos of it is.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Jan 23, 2015)

vicario123 said:


> looking to purchase a seat for a 24" project phantom....thank you cabian's



 please place your wanted adds in the wanted forum =2nd request= thanks!


----------

